# Fantasy Dwarf Army For Sale!!



## Whiskey (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello Heresy Readers!

I will be making a Ebay listing for this army within the next week or so, but before i do i want to offer it to my favorite war gaming website readers.

The army consists of Warhammer Fantasy Battle Dwarfs. Some models dating back to the 80's. all in very good condition and its actually 90% painting to a good standard for the table. All they need is a bit of love and attention.

The whole army is made up of metal models and 1 unit of old clansmen in plastic. Any parts that need gluing back on are present so nothing is missing apart from a base or 2.

Retail price for a army this size would be well over £200 i would imagine. I am looking for a good offer around £100. If im asking to much or to little, can a honest person please say so as i have never sold models before.

Someone with a dwarf army or wanting a army for fantasy battle this is ideal.

The bits i can see and count up are as below :-

Thorgrim grudgebearer

Queen Helga

Josef Bugman

Gotrek

runepriest

dwarf engineer

24 clansmen

13 dwarf slayers

18 long beards

18 iron breakers

18 spearmen

11 muskets/thunderers

2 cannons

2 organ guns

1 catapult

My names nick and i am located in the south of England. I am happy to mail them also.

Cheers


----------



## Bvajen (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Nick,

I'd be interested in buying them. I've recently started rebuilding my dwarf army (which uses the same models as the ones you have!) so I think they'd fit right in. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## Whiskey (Oct 4, 2010)

Dwarf army has been Sold.


----------

